# None of the above



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we need a new option when voting for president or our senators. That would be none of the above. Gingrich and Romney are just a couple from the good-old-boys club. They make the Tea Party movement look even better. Evidently these two clowns are willing to mess with America for the sake of their power grab. The only reason to vote for either of these guys is Obama. I suppose like most elections we will be stuck voting for the lesser of two evils again. 
I think Gingrich although a very intelligent person is willing to trash the House Republican plan simply to draw attention to himself, and perhaps votes from the disenchanted left. What ever his reason it looks self serving to me and demeans his character in the eyes of thoughtful conservatives.

For the full story: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142 ... sNewsThird



> White House hopeful Newt Gingrich called the House Republican plan for Medicare "right-wing social engineering," injecting a discordant GOP voice into the party's efforts to reshape both entitlements and the broader budget debate.
> 
> In the same interview Sunday, on NBC's "Meet the Press," Mr. Gingrich backed a requirement that all Americans buy health insurance, complicating a Republican line of attack on President Barack Obama's health law.
> 
> ...


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't see/hear Newt saying this on Health Care.Been sitting on his request for $$ since last wednesday pondering alternatives and thinking he might be the 'lesser of the evils'.

https://www.newt.org/donate?announcemen ... t_5_11_111

Now I can chit can that option.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It looks like Gingrich is willing to slide left to garner votes. Much like Clinton calling himself a centrist. This would fit Rush Limbaugh's acronym RINO (Republican in Name Only) perfectly. So many republicans these days are becoming closet liberals.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree for sure.What nags me is,IMO,unless the economy really tanks,someone like Newt(listen to his message on the attachment in my first post)is the only hope to beat Obummer.My fear is 'true conservatives' are so scarce nowadays we couldn't elect anyone.Dam sad deal.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While it seems that a person has to get in now to have a chance, I will remind everyone about Howard Dean in 08! He was the fan favorite all the way up to his poor showing in the primary and his famous screaming episode.

What I am doing is waiting to see who actually is going to be in the field. Romney even with his baggage of state run HC that he refuses to toss under the bus, is much more electable than Newt! There are a host of reasons regarding this that anyone can get if they want to look. From his support of forced insurance to his statements and actions while House Speaker. Some things never go away and this will not. Then there is his tone, while red meat to some it polarizes the independent voters and his support and approval in this group is way to low to move it up enough to matter.

I am pragmatic about this issue, I do not know which candidate already declared or yet to declare is going to win, lots and lots of things will happen before we as people start the selection process. I do know that there is a handful I hope do not get the nod, I would rather have T-paw win the nod vs Romney,Newt, or Ron Paul. Because I want a candidate that can win against NObama and I think the above named three will have a hard time.

The key will be if supporters of Newt or RP or any candidate that loses will get out and support the final nominee. They did not last time and NObama walked it home with no effort.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I just hope every day that whomever gets the nod from the Republican side it will be with the blessing of the Tea Party, cause 0% unemployment wouldn't re-elect the pres any quicker than a Tea Party candidate splitting the vote!


----------

